# retic viv help



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Do reticulatis do better in pairs or groups, for both breeding and aggresion purposes? And how about fantasticus? I would like to keep a group of 4-5 frogs, what species is better for that? And how big of a tank? I prefer front opening tanks. How would a group of 4-5 fantasticus do in a 20 long vert?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Retics*

I have a group of five and I put them all together as froglets but I soon noticed some odd behavior and eventually had to seperate all but two. The breeding pair was intimidating the rest I actually saw the dominant female force one of them almost into submission.I was aware of their rep as far as aggression but these little guys are mean atleast the ones I have are.Once I took the others out I have had tads every 11 to 12 days on the mark.Just my experiance though maybe yours will be diff.
cya


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've heard of both doing well. I've more often heard of pairs doing well.

I've just split up two colonies into more pairs.

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

for both of these posts, are you talking about fantasticus or retics?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I was specifically talking about Retics. You could apply the same to Fants though (I've only seen on colony of them but they did well).

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

ok. So what if i got 4 fantasticus and put them in a 20 long vert? Would you reccommend that, would there actually be a reasonable chance that theyd do well, or should i just stick with pairs? And the same answers for retics too, please.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd say that any answer that applies to Retics applies to Fants. Fairly closely.

Now - for that tank, I'd think it might be better for Retics. Retics will use the ground a bit more than Fants will.

That's just my experience mind you.

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

There isnt that much more ground space than a standard vert though, is there? It is a 20 long VERT in case you missed that.
Tristan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep - I saw 20 long. My bad.

Personal opinion - floor space is more importan to Retics than Fants.

I also would never do a 20l vertical though! It will be tough to get good light to the bottom (unless you light from the sides a bit also).

Good luck.

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

yes i agree, with retics I think floor space is more important.
I think i can get the lighting handled, if i use low-light plants and leaf litter on the bottom, and some pretty intense lighting, probably about 50 watts total.
Someone else on this board just completed a 20 long vert, ill take a closer look at his. 
Thanks for all of your help, Scott.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am using exclusively 20H verts and the plants are doing well on all levels.

Twisner, Could you use that size instead? for your fants, and other vert lovers










http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos15 ... _0_ALB.jpg

Shawn


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

actually, yes, i might try that 20 high.
Okay, I have pretty much decided on a 20 high vert with a group of 4 retics. This is just an idea and will probably be changing in some way over the next couple of months. I will probably be starting setup around new years, and get frogs sometime in this spring.
Now what are some general info on retic vivs? I know they like both the ground and the foliage, so i will be sure to have lots of broms (probly at least 7-8) and i will have leaf litter on the bottom. Do they prefer larger or smaller broms? To sit in? To lay in? 
Thanks in advance
Tristan


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't own either retics or fants (yet); however, everything I've heard about retics says that they are super terrestrial for thumbs; maybe the twenty high _ horizontal _ would be a good idea.

-Solly


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep - much different than a 20 Long Vertical.

s


sports_doc said:


> I am using exclusively 20H verts and the plants are doing well on all levels.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

I dont think ill go with the 20high horizontal, I really like front opening tanks alot better. I think that the 20 high vert floor space is enough, and ill probably make it a very layered tank, with lots of levels and shelves, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

I think the retics would prefer the 20 gallon high in a normal position as opposed to the vertical. I think its been mentioned that they prefer horizontal space to the vertical. I got the feeling talking to people that a 20 long might even be more preferable (though hard to grow many plants in).


-Tad


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

alright, maybe ill do a 20 high vert for fants instead.
Thanks for everyones advice. Feel free to keep any comments coming, ill consider them all.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Wouldn't be too much trouble to do a 20 high (non-vert) front opening for retics, imo. Lots of custom front-opening makers would be willing to do that custom for you.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a pair of retics and in 10g that are doing great. They are very bold and are laying like crazy. If I had more I woud go with a 20L. Also the fants are going to like the vertical space and 20 vert would be great for them. The only thing I like better for them is a 20xH.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

how do you guys think a trio of retics would do in a 20 high vert? I considered the idea about a front opening 20 high but thought that 12 inches was too short to plant and landscape. Greaser, are your retics in a 10 vert or normal orientation?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

They stay on the ground most of the time so stick with a normal tank. A 10 is fine for a pair or small group and they like leaf litter.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

alright, when i first went into this i knew that they liked the ground, but i didnt know that they were almost completely terrestrial. I think i will be going with a 20 long, front opening but not vert, for 3 or 4 retics. Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Front opening might not be a good idea. After fants I would rate retics the second fastest and even harder to see when they take off. Id keep it a normal top opening.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I prefer front opening for everything but the tanks on the bottom rack!

Just have to keep your eyes open.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am the opposite, and am moving away from all my front opening tanks. Only thing that might stay that way is my pum tanks, but I plan to expand them to larger tanks.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I have tanks at eyeball level (I'm 6' tall) that wouldn't be practical with top opening.

I've got a couple of 45g corner tanks that I'm contemplating turning into front opening tanks somehow (specifically for Pumilio).

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a few like that also, but also have a couple frog in those tanks who really do not seem happy and might do better with more coverage and less visual out of the tank.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

ya this tank would be at eye level too, so top opening isnt practical for me. Plus, front opening is easier to maintain and plant IMO.
I would be VERY careful, so i dont think that escapes would be an issue, i wouldnt open them until I knew where all the frogs were. 
Scott, just out of curiosity, how do u plan on turning a corner tank into front opening???


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

i'm thinking about breaking out the front pain of glass and replacing it. Either with something self made or an FCA insert.

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

dont those have curved glass though?
or is it an older one?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a 5 sided one. Kind of like home plate in baseball.

s


twisner said:


> dont those have curved glass though?
> or is it an older one?


----------

